# Just been assaulted!



## DCLane (13 Jun 2013)

Commuting into Leeds, just by work - two heavy-set guys get out of a Ford Focus - T745 PN.. - and I get shoved in the face! Fortunately there's a witness and likely CCTV.

I'm reporting it to the police shortly.


----------



## Scoosh (13 Jun 2013)

Mistaken identity ? 

Hope you are OK and not too shaken/duffed up.


----------



## GetAGrip (13 Jun 2013)

What is it with this random violence on others! Didn't you even get a "this one's for my brother/other".......shove?
Lets hope they get what they deserve after the police track them down!! Hope you are okay now.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jun 2013)

Hope you're ok.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jun 2013)

Sorry to hear that David.

Didn't mistake you for Matthew_T and his camera phone did he?


----------



## BSRU (13 Jun 2013)




----------



## hopless500 (13 Jun 2013)

DCLane said:


> Commuting into Leeds, just by work - two heavy-set guys get out of a Ford Focus - T745 PNA - and I get shoved in the face! Fortunately there's a witness and likely CCTV.
> 
> I'm reporting it to the police shortly.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Jun 2013)

I really don't know what to say, I hope you are OK.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Jun 2013)

Hope you're not hurt and that justice is done.

How very strange !


----------



## fossyant (13 Jun 2013)

Bloody hell.


----------



## Herzog (13 Jun 2013)

Shocking, hope you're not too badly shaken up.


----------



## Crankarm (13 Jun 2013)

DCLane said:


> Commuting into Leeds, just by work - two heavy-set guys get out of a Ford Focus - T745 PNA - and I get shoved in the face! Fortunately there's a witness and likely CCTV.
> 
> I'm reporting it to the police shortly.


 
I thought you were the police?

Generally people just don't get out of cars and assault people. Is there more to this than you are currently telling us?

Hope you are ok.


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Jun 2013)

Crankarm said:


> *I thought you were the police?*
> 
> Generally people just don't get out of cars and assault people. Is there more to this than you are currently telling us?
> 
> Hope you are ok.


 
He is a lecturer/academic and volunteer radio presenter IIRC.


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Jun 2013)

Blimey hope you are ok, a bit random but then I am sure you know this!


----------



## Hip Priest (13 Jun 2013)

Sorry to hear that. Let's hope you get a result.


----------



## Ciar (13 Jun 2013)

Sorry to hear this mate, hope your okay.. way too many tools out there


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Jun 2013)

Any thoughts on why they did it?


----------



## Cubist (13 Jun 2013)

Crankarm said:


> I thought you were the police?
> Is there more to this than you are currently telling us?
> 
> Hope you are ok.


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Jun 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Sorry to hear that David.
> 
> Didn't mistake you for Matthew_T and his camera phone did he?


I wouldnt be surprised if this did happen. TBH, anyone that I have pissed off for no reason I would be happy to confront. If I do something wrong, then I admit it and apologise. Just like I would want anyone else to do. If someone wants to discuss something with me, then I am happy to do that. Its just the people who talk with their fists that arent worth confronting (I can judge people very quickly).


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jun 2013)

Ouch !
Glad it was not a lot worse .


----------



## Shaun (13 Jun 2013)

DCLane said:


> Commuting into Leeds, just by work - two heavy-set guys get out of a Ford Focus - T745 PNA - and I get shoved in the face! Fortunately there's a witness and likely CCTV.
> 
> I'm reporting it to the police shortly.


 
Glad you're okay - do you think it may be a car you'd passed in a line of traffic (albeit unaware)?

I'm just wondering whether you'd actually been anywhere near them or passed by them before they got out of the car and abused you?


----------



## Leodis (13 Jun 2013)

You weren't naked by chance running up the road chased by a man with an axe the other day were you?

Hope you are ok, sounds really odd for this to happen.


----------



## DCLane (13 Jun 2013)

Thanks for the comments.

They had passed me about 30 seconds earlier - I was in the RH lane of traffic turning right in secondary. It's between Leeds General and Leeds Civic Hall where the LH lane goes straight on/left and the RH lane turns right - and a route I do every day. I came up to a pedestrian crossing 200m later where the lights were on red and filtered on the right as I turn here to get into my work. There were a couple of shouts as I went past and 2 body-builder types got out.

I've been shoved and punched in the head but am otherwise OK. Once I managed to get the bike between me and them there was a barrier. It's been reported, there's a witness and CCTV. I wrote down all details within 5 minutes.

Credit to the police, 10 minutes after reporting I received a call asking if they could see me immediately.


----------



## Shaun (13 Jun 2013)

It's seems odd to "like" your post, but the like is for your detail, reporting it (good man) and the police for their swift interaction; not that you got walloped!!


----------



## Leodis (13 Jun 2013)

Is it near King Street?

Anyway glad you are ok


----------



## Banjo (13 Jun 2013)

Hope your ok and not too shaken up. Sounds like some other cyclist annoyed them and they have taken it out on you.

Whatever the reason these pair of cowards deserve locking up.


----------



## DCLane (13 Jun 2013)

Leodis said:


> Is it near King Street?
> 
> Anyway glad you are ok


 
Thanks - no, it's on Portland Way. Just here ... http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=por...,+West+Yorkshire+LS2,+United+Kingdom&t=m&z=18

I work in the glass building so it was by my work.


----------



## Shaun (13 Jun 2013)

DCLane said:


> Thanks - no, it's on Portland Way. Just here ... http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=portland way leeds&hl=en&ll=53.802859,-1.547694&spn=0.002465,0.004801&sll=53.800397,-1.547012&sspn=0.00986,0.019205&hnear=Portland Way, Leeds, West Yorkshire LS2, United Kingdom&t=m&z=18
> 
> I work in the glass building so it was by my work.


 
Is the turning located where the two white vans and yellow van are on the map?


----------



## Leodis (13 Jun 2013)

DCLane said:


> Thanks - no, it's on Portland Way. Just here ... http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=portland way leeds&hl=en&ll=53.802859,-1.547694&spn=0.002465,0.004801&sll=53.800397,-1.547012&sspn=0.00986,0.019205&hnear=Portland Way, Leeds, West Yorkshire LS2, United Kingdom&t=m&z=18
> 
> I work in the glass building so it was by my work.


 
Right, I go up Clay pit lane from Park Row.


----------



## DCLane (13 Jun 2013)

@Shaun Yes. It's 2 lanes at the lights and then we've bike parking by the pedestrian crossing.


----------



## Milzy (13 Jun 2013)

Shame you had no head cam. 

Hope CCTV nails them.


----------



## Tommy2 (13 Jun 2013)

That is very bizarre, glad you didn't sustain major injury.
What is that place done the road called grundigbutcheek?


----------



## Davidsw8 (13 Jun 2013)

DCLane said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> They had passed me about 30 seconds earlier - I was in the RH lane of traffic turning right in secondary. It's between Leeds General and Leeds Civic Hall where the LH lane goes straight on/left and the RH lane turns right - and a route I do every day. I came up to a pedestrian crossing 200m later where the lights were on red and filtered on the right as I turn here to get into my work. There were a couple of shouts as I went past and 2 body-builder types got out.
> 
> ...


 
Could easily be steroid induced if they were big types, the slightest thing can set some people off.

Glad you're ok and I hope this gets sorted by the Police.


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Jun 2013)

Did they say anything to you?


----------



## DCLane (13 Jun 2013)

@Tommy2 - it's waste ground at the moment, but will be a Ramada. The Grundigbutcheek was a project by some students.

@Davidsw8 - I did think 'steroids'

@Rob3rt - Yep, got called a 'fairy' and other unrepeatables. Not sure why though, I had my Northwave Heart Jersey on! rather than the CC jersey or a pink one I have.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Jun 2013)

Someone has to ask... but what about the bike ?


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Jun 2013)

They didn't hint at why they were angry?


----------



## Leedsbusdriver (13 Jun 2013)

As others have said glad your OK mate. Let's hope justice is served. Maybe it might be worth changing your route for a while just in case they come looking for you.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Jun 2013)

DCLane said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> They had passed me about 30 seconds earlier - I was in the RH lane of traffic turning right in secondary. It's between Leeds General and Leeds Civic Hall where the LH lane goes straight on/left and the RH lane turns right - and a route I do every day. I came up to a pedestrian crossing 200m later where the lights were on red and filtered on the right as I turn here to get into my work. There were a couple of shouts as I went past and 2 body-builder types got out.
> 
> ...


Really sorry to read about this. I'm glad you're not badly hurt - must be pretty shaken up though.


Like Shaun, I've liked the above post for the good description and the fact the police have taken it seriously. I hope you get the right outcome.


----------



## DCLane (13 Jun 2013)

@Rob3rt - apparently I was in the wrong lane  , on a bike and a 'fairy' (I'm married with 2 kids)

@Leedsbusdriver - I'd love to, but I work in the building it happened at. The only advantage I've got is that I'm not on-site much over the next 6 weeks.

@Arjimlad - the bike's OK. I'd got off it and they didn't try to punch the bike.


----------



## Leodis (13 Jun 2013)

You should take up Kung foo lessions.


----------



## Edwards80 (13 Jun 2013)

Blimey! Glad you are otherwise ok.

Sounds like a case of "roid rage" probably stemming from overuse causing the shrinkage of their testicles.


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Jun 2013)

Edwards80 said:


> Blimey! Glad you are otherwise ok.
> 
> Sounds like a case of "_*roid rage*_" probably stemming from overuse causing the shrinkage of their testicles.


 
in Leeds? that'd be _*rord rayge, *_or possibly_* rorrrd rayyyge*_


----------



## Black Country Ste (13 Jun 2013)

FFS. If the CCTV is good and the witness is reliable you've got them nailed. Of course, if/when they're brought in any half decent solicitor is going to tell them to admit it and show remorse: they get to mince on their merry way with a caution.

Most important thing is that you're OK.


----------



## dave r (13 Jun 2013)

Glad your OK, sounds like the police were on the ball, hope they get done for this.


----------



## growingvegetables (13 Jun 2013)

Ouch - glad you're basically OK and the police are on it.


----------



## ComedyPilot (13 Jun 2013)

Glad you're OK DCLane.

Back to the OP - How did they know you were in the 'wrong' lane - are car drivers telepathic now?


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (13 Jun 2013)

Gawd, theres some fookin nutcase s in this world.

Glad you're relatively OK mte
T


----------



## PedalCat (13 Jun 2013)

Excuse the predictable and easy pop-psychology, but smbdy has to guess that with the big muscles and the "fairy" reference, their anger may have been the external result of internalised rage due their suppression of their true sexuality.


----------



## Sara_H (13 Jun 2013)

Blimey! Bad luck pal, damage aside, that sort of thing can be a terrible shock to the system. Hope you're ok and the nasty buggers get the book thrown at them.


----------



## gavgav (13 Jun 2013)

DCLane said:


> Commuting into Leeds, just by work - two heavy-set guys get out of a Ford Focus - T745 PN.. - and I get shoved in the face! Fortunately there's a witness and likely CCTV.
> 
> I'm reporting it to the police shortly.


 
Sorry to hear that. Hope they get a punishment that fits the crime. What is it with this country and people acting like complete idiots at the moment. I feel more and more like emigrating every day!!


----------



## bicyclos (13 Jun 2013)

It must have taken great strength and courage from the 2 heavy set lads to confront a solo cyclist like they did. What a pair of divas !
Hope you get a good result........As cyclists and fellow human beings we don't deserve this kind of hassle, at the end of the day all we are trying to do is get to work and back


----------



## jarlrmai (13 Jun 2013)

Glad you are okay, can't believe they got out when you didn't even say anything or make a gesture, thats crazy probably some sort of perceived slight. (not that that would have excused it)

Thinking about putting my camera back on....


----------



## paulw1969 (13 Jun 2013)

the world truly is going crazy........glad you are relatively OK........I hope justice is served and you get the result from reporting the incident that you want


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Jun 2013)

Goodness! 
How crazy! Hope you're ok


----------



## thefatcyclist (13 Jun 2013)

Wow what a pair of idiots I hope they feel the full force of the law.

Glad you weren't to badly hurt.


----------



## addictfreak (13 Jun 2013)

What kind of idiots would react in this manner, regardless of whether you were in the correct lane or not.

Lets hope they get the appropriate punishment, and not just a caution.


----------



## JJ. (13 Jun 2013)

An unhealthy blend of bullish ignorance and menacing arrogance seems to be the "way" of the modern day gristlehead I'm afraid.

I hope that this will soon be dealt with in an appropriate manner by the police and judicial system.


----------



## DaveyM (13 Jun 2013)

What, with you new found fear of cycling and emotional distress, headaches, inability to play the trumpet... blah, blah, blah.
Where there's blame there's a claim 

Seriously they sound like idiots


----------



## Cupra (14 Jun 2013)

Why people do things like this its beyond me.


----------



## Leaway2 (14 Jun 2013)

Oh my Lord, you just don't know what is in the mind of these people, that something as trivial as this, can set them off down such a route.
Very scary.
Glad you are OK.


----------



## DCLane (14 Jun 2013)

An update after being interviewed by the police:

It seems the driver is well known, having just been released from prison 

My report's been logged, I've asked for it to go to court since they could do far worse to someone else. Also, I'm OK this morning, apart from a stiff neck on the side he hit me on.

Thanks for all the positive comments.


----------



## cd365 (14 Jun 2013)

If he is out on license this should be enough for them to put him back inside


----------



## fossyant (14 Jun 2013)

Oh heck, well there is the answer as to why he assaulted you - absolutely nothing wrong with what you were doing, he is a all round 'bad egg'.

Hopefully he will be back inside shortly.


----------



## PocketFrog (14 Jun 2013)

Glad you're OK and that he should be getting a speaking to at the very least!

There is a massive misconception with drivers thinking that anywhere other than the gutter is 'wrong' for a cyclist to be in. Shame really!


----------



## dave r (14 Jun 2013)

Glad you're OK, how much of a shock to the system has this been? how are you coping? As others have said I hope they end up in prison for this.


----------



## dodd82 (14 Jun 2013)

Only just seen this. Glad you're okay.

You're clearly a conscientious cyclist and a nice guy - and I'm sure that many drivers appreciate that, so do your best to forget about the minority of idiots.

Such a shame that morons like this leave a lasting impression. They're not worth anyone's time.


----------



## SquareDaff (14 Jun 2013)

Just read this - hope you're OK?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jun 2013)

I'm glad that you are okay, DCL, and I hope your assailants get what is coming to them!


----------



## I like Skol (14 Jun 2013)

Crikey DCL, This is a shocker. I am pleased the ecilop have traced the culprit/s, when I read your first post I thought 'old car, thuggish gangster wannabees' it won't be registered to them and they will never be found but it turns out maybe they ain't too bright? I am slightly worried by your expression 'the police have logged my report'! This sounds awfully like 'we have filed it under B1N for future reference'.

The perps are obviously kn0bheads of the biggest order. Anyone with an ounce of common sense would keep a low profile if they had just done time and wanted to maintain a life of freedom.


----------



## The Brewer (14 Jun 2013)

Nothing to say other than glad your okay and the idiots are being processed. 

Enjoy your cycling, it was just a one off


----------



## Cycling Dan (14 Jun 2013)

He just got out a prison so he had to get his rep up with his mates after all the butt rape.


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Jun 2013)

DCLane said:


> An update after being interviewed by the police:
> 
> It seems the driver is well known, having just been released from prison
> 
> ...


 
Quite often the response to stories of this kind can be a bit "I'd have given them something to moan about" and the like.

thank god you were more measured, this guys a known ex-con and was most likely looking for another opportunity to gain street cred by dusting off some stranger. No matter how "hard" we all feel we are, there's nearly always someone that's more of a nutter...and they are more often the types to try and start a row. I wonder how this would have ended if it weren't you

Well played. I hope you get a result.

On a related note, Mrs Jeez works in a hospital...or sorts... and was verbally assaulted (shouted at) by a delightful chap on Wednesday...lots of swearing and threats, quite unnerving. she didn't respond, just walked away and called security.

On the way home she saw the guy again, under 4 coppers.


----------



## I like Skol (14 Jun 2013)

jonny jeez said:


> Quite often the response to stories of this kind can be a bit "I'd have given them something to moan about" and the like.
> 
> thank god you were more measured,..........
> 
> On the way home she saw the guy again, under 4 coppers.


 
I keep trying to drum this into my oldest son. "You don't have to win every battle to win the war", sometimes it is better to let things go at the time and come back to sort it out properly later.


----------



## Schmilliemoo (15 Jun 2013)

Jeese DCL sorry to hear this. Random violent acts are thankfully rare, talk about wrong place wrong time. 

I'm a third degree black belt in karate and police officer. I teach personal safety to security guards among others. I ALWAYS say the safest course if action is to run first and only fight when you have to. No amount of stripes on a black belt are a guarantee of winning a fight. 

The police should really be all over this, these people are evidently dangerous and Unjustifiably confrontational. If It goes quiet their end, keep on them to follow it up. 

So sorry to hear about this experience. Hope it gets sorted out.


----------



## summerdays (15 Jun 2013)

DCLane said:


> An update after being interviewed by the police:
> 
> It seems the driver is well known, having just been released from prison
> 
> ...


 
Only just seen the whole thread. Hope you are now feeling on the mend and quickly get over the memories.


----------



## matthat (15 Jun 2013)

Glad you've had a result!!


----------



## Thomk (15 Jun 2013)

DCLane said:


> An update after being interviewed by the police:
> 
> It seems the driver is well known, having just been released from prison
> 
> ...


 
Helmet saved you from worse injury I bet


----------



## phil_hg_uk (15 Jun 2013)

Thomk said:


> Helmet saved you from worse injury I bet


 

Absolutely whenever I get smacked in the face by an peanut I am always glad of a lump of polystyrene on my head 

Glad to hear you are ok DCLane there are some right knobs out there had my far share of some of them myself.


----------



## colly (15 Jun 2013)

Nasty one David. Glad you are ok and it wasn't worse.


----------



## Herzog (15 Jun 2013)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Absolutely whenever I get smacked in the face by an peanut I am always glad of a lump of polystyrene on my head


 

I've been smaked in the face by a fist but never an peanut...where do you cycle?


----------



## Cycling Dan (15 Jun 2013)

Herzog said:


> I've been smaked in the face by a fist but never an peanut...where do you cycle?


 
Seems like an extreme way to brown nose


----------



## downfader (16 Jun 2013)

Herzog said:


> I've been smaked in the face by a fist but never an peanut...where do you cycle?


 
Drafting gone wrong...

Seriously though (and I've just realised I havent said anything on this despite reading through) - hope everything is OK DCL! And I hope for swift action for yourself!


----------



## RWright (16 Jun 2013)

I don't know how it works in the UK but here in my state, if he is recently out of prison it usually means he is on parole. Those go back to prison pretty quickly if they break the parole requirements. Hopefully the guy that hit you will too. Glad you didn't get hurt bad.


----------



## DCLane (16 Jun 2013)

OK - this'll probably be the last update until/if it goes to court:

- The driver's been arrested and bailed.
- He doesn't deny it happened, but that his passenger hit me, not him.
- I've a video-lineup to do shortly

Thanks for all the good wishes. The sore neck's got worse, but I'm not immobilised. Otherwise I'm OK and I am determined to ride to work tomorrow.


----------



## Schmilliemoo (16 Jun 2013)

Yeah it's similar here. That's probably why he was so quickly identified, no doubt the local bobbies were waiting to hear from him.


----------



## Schmilliemoo (16 Jun 2013)

Quick result and quite right too. Hope they get the right man tho.


----------



## JJ. (16 Jun 2013)

DCLane said:


> OK - this'll probably be the last update until/if it goes to court:
> 
> - The driver's been arrested and bailed.
> - He doesn't deny it happened, but that his passenger hit me, not him.
> ...


 
Good for you and good fortune for the future chap.


----------



## Shaun (17 Jun 2013)

Good luck and I hope justice is served.


----------



## simon the viking (17 Jun 2013)

Hope he's suitably punished


----------



## Cyclopathic (17 Jun 2013)

Just imagine, some poor sods might be married to them. They might even have children (assuming they fathered them before their testicles became like juiceless raisins) 
Hope you're ok. I know how much this sort of thing can knock ones confidence so please take care to talk about it if you need to. You did enough not to get your head kicked in which is the best result you could have really. You didn't provoke them into worse violence and kept yourself whole for yourself and your family so well done. Nobody expects you to be Chuck Norris.


----------



## Amack (17 Jun 2013)

Sorry you have to go through all that when you were just cycling to work. Hopefully you make a full recovery and the *idiots get their just reward. *idiots is too nice a way describe them.


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Jun 2013)

DCLane said:


> OK - this'll probably be the last update until/if it goes to court:
> 
> - The driver's been arrested and bailed.
> - He doesn't deny it happened, but that his passenger hit me, not him.
> ...


kudos to you, so many people wouldn't follow through with tits like this. Hope they get exactly what they deserve


----------



## Saluki (17 Jun 2013)

Just seen this.

I hope that it does go to court and that the person who assaulted you gets properly punished.
Glad you are OK except for you neck. Wishing you a speedy recovery for it.


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Jun 2013)

Hope he gets the correct justice and that you are OK


----------

